# Nissan Pulsar ST 2013 Hatchback - Can't Remove Tail Light Fixture



## egga (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm trying to remove the tail light fixture from my Nissan Pulsar ST 2013 Hatchback. I managed to remove the nuts behind the panel. I'm unable remove the fixture; I've tried pulling on it, pushing on it etc. and it won't budge. Is there something I'm missing?

On a separate note, if you can make a panel to allow the nuts to be removed, why would you not make a panel to allow the light bulb to be changed? All I need to do is change a light bulb!


----------



## AndrewIRL (Jun 27, 2020)

egga said:


> I'm trying to remove the tail light fixture from my Nissan Pulsar ST 2013 Hatchback. I managed to remove the nuts behind the panel. I'm unable remove the fixture; I've tried pulling on it, pushing on it etc. and it won't budge. Is there something I'm missing?
> 
> On a separate note, if you can make a panel to allow the nuts to be removed, why would you not make a panel to allow the light bulb to be changed? All I need to do is change a light bulb!


Have you managed to figure this out? I've spent about an hour today trying to do it. I dont want to try to pry it on other sides in case I damage paintwork but I'm getting desperate enough to consider going to a garage to change a bloody light bulb!


----------

